# Norway/Sweden trip



## activecampers (May 7, 2018)

Hi

We're going to head up to the Arctic circle for no other reason than "why not" - clockwise, up through Norway, across then down through Sweden.

We've had loads of time in Denmark before so will just drive through, but not decided whether to go North and get ferry to Southern Norway, or over the bridge to Sweden and around.  Only 5-6 weeks so will be a driving/touring holiday.

Any top-tips please?  We've done very little research (eek!!)

We understand toll roads just get billed when arriving home (fine).  And the bridge is cheaper if you join their club.  And take as much food and drink as possible   We'll be wildcamping where we can but being limited size/capacity, we will need water/waste every 3-4 days and will be using campsites.  But any top tips most welcome!  

Any must-see sites along the way would be most welcome 

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 8, 2018)

Could not see a follow link on your website.
Have a great time. We were there nearly 3 years ago.
Wilding is easy but we found some of the service stations have been closed to encourage you to go to campsites. We filled with water when we filled with diesel. I do watch the time in the evening. Sometimes it got to 1 o'clock and we did not realise the time as it was still so late.


----------



## activecampers (May 8, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> Could not see a follow link on your website.
> Have a great time. We were there nearly 3 years ago.
> Wilding is easy but we found some of the service stations have been closed to encourage you to go to campsites. We filled with water when we filled with diesel. I do watch the time in the evening. Sometimes it got to 1 o'clock and we did not realise the time as it was still so late.



You are right - no "follow" link - I rebuilt website a week or so ago and didn't put one in.  What sort of thing are you expecting?  RSS?  Proprietory?  (Edit:  Added RSS/Facebook/YouTube links  )

Our van is tiny, and only 40L max of fresh water, and 3-4 day loo.  So would need regular stops, and if its a campsite every 3 days then so be it (as long as there is one where we want to be!  )   Reminds me:  Buy green loo chem!

Time is a good idea, and also we do have good blackout blinds.  Bit gutted it won't be black skies - must be great for stargazing there!


----------



## dij260 (May 8, 2018)

*Norway & Sweden*

Hi. We did 8 weeks last year but didn't make it further North than Trondheim as we cross to Sweden and onto Finland before tuning South to Helsinki and coming back through Estonia, Latvia & Lithuania.
We crossed by Ferry from Denmark (Hirtshals) to Langesund and then followed the South coast for a bit before heading North. We found plenty of wild camping spots in both Norway & Sweden. Norway caters for Motorhomes very well and we found places to freshen up the van without having to pay for sites although there are plant of sites around. 
We found small harbours for overnight stops and some had washing facilities and electric hook-up points and they were very cheap (5 to 10 Euros)
Pulpit Rock is one of the famous landmarks in Norway and the train ride up the mountain, & walk back down, from Flam is spectacular. Jotunheimen National Park was stunning where we walked up to a Glacier.
Fuel prices in Norway vary quite a bit and we found small petrol stations in remote areas to be cheaper than the big towns on occasion.
We can't wait to go back to Norway and head to the Arctic Circle.
If you were to consider the Finland/Baltic route on the way back, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania were all real gems with a great mix of history and culture.
Good luck on your journey - it's all about making memories whichever route you take.


----------



## IJenk52 (May 8, 2018)

*Well worth a visit*

My two top routes, without travelling all the way up Norway:

1) Drive up to Dalsnibba, a dead end road with a fantastic view at the end turning/parking area. Off route 63, about 15k SE of Geiranger, the village at the end of the Geiranger Fjord.
2) Drive the troll road – it’s on county road 63, between Romsdal Fjord and Valldal, about 10 miles south of Veblungsnes.

Youtube searches for Dalsnibba and the Troll route will give you some idea! Althought tight in places, coaches use both routes.

Enjoy!


----------



## activecampers (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions:

Troll road already flagged - great to have confirmation
Geiranger also flagged, the village wasn't - is that Dalsnibba Geiranger - e.g. £15 toll road to get the view?  If so, sounds like its worth the cost - anything else there?  the lower parking and walk is our cup of tea 

This trip is Norway/Sweden only really  Lack of time lol.  The Baltic route needs to be a longer trip, so pencilled for a few years' time 

The Langesund ferry would mean we cut out the sw corner of Sweden - though not sure there is enough there to excite.  We were thinking bridge or Hirtshalls to Kristiansand ferry and cut out that section?  Depends if there are any must-sees from the bridge to Kristiansand really?   (Oslo may have to be skipped if going to Kristiansand)

Harbours noted - no EHU required - solar & 24hr sun & lots of driving will mean 100% battery all the time 

Piulpit rock already flagged, but to hike up  

Jotunheimen NP not on our list, but now flagged on map (thanks)

Thanks


----------



## dij260 (May 8, 2018)

*Norway/Sweden*

I would agree on missing out the corner and going to Kristiansand. The first photo above is the harbour stop at Tau, 25 minute drive from Pulpit Rock. Nice overnight stop after the walk to the top. There was a washing machine in the small hut next to the parking places which was handy and not expensive at all.


----------



## activecampers (May 8, 2018)

dij260 said:


> I would agree on missing out the corner and going to Kristiansand. The first photo above is the harbour stop at Tau, 25 minute drive from Pulpit Rock. Nice overnight stop after the walk to the top. There was a washing machine in the small hut next to the parking places which was handy and not expensive at all.



Excellent tip, and lovely pic.  OK - one vote to miss off the corner and going direct to Kristiansand   (We're only 4.4m long and under 1.9m tall so are "car price" for ferrys).


----------



## IJenk52 (May 8, 2018)

*Other suggestions*

Dalsnibba... that's the place!  Last time we were there it was free!! Mind, we did have to follow a snow plough. The road up was also an unsurfaced track.  I would pay the fee to go up, I've never been anywhere like it.
A couple of other suggestions, depending on your interests: 
1) Stryn Summer Ski centre is South of Dalsnibba, off route 15. Ski hire and on sunny days, loads of skiers out on the slopes in bikinis and trunks!
2) The Troll Wall is on route E136, North of the Troll route, turn south where route 63 meets E136 about 7k.
If you google these, all the info is there!


----------



## Deleted member 207 (May 8, 2018)

Buy a copy of the Norway National Trust guide book and just be amazed at all the great things on offer from scenery to a sock factory in Bergen (my personal favourite watching 19th Century cam operated knitting machines - Anorak comes to mind). Worth joining the UK Nat Trust just for the free or discounted entry to many Norwegian sites and some of the toll roads through scenic areas.

Very easy to wild camp, I never found it hard to find dump spots with plenty of long drop loos around - no chemicals though. Water - take a 10 litre watering can and just stop by any stream and pickup clean water. May need boiling before its safe to drink if a goat has peed in it upstream!!! Just depends on your level of tolerance to pee.

Stayed in 3 or 4 campsites in about 6 or 7 weeks.

Nordkapp is worth the visit and as they charge to park you might as well stay overnight. Its worth staying up late to watch the Sun go down and then come up instantly behind you.

Lofoten Islands also good to visit, mainly the small ferry trip stopping at half a dozen places to get to the Islands.

I walked to the Priestkollen - Pulpit Rock - fantastic views looking down onto ferries below. Fitness required and a weekday without the hordes of weekend warriors. We wilded in a carpark on the opposite side of the Fjord looking up to the Rock.

Whilst not wanting to put you off Sweden/Finland - after Norway the scenery can be a little boring with fir trees right upto the road's edge, we headed back to Norway after Rovenemi and my wife sitting on Santa Klaus' lap.

I learnt the basic "please, thank you, can you help me" in Norwegian and never once used them, as soon as anyone heard us speaking English they'd talk to us in fluent English - much to my shame. At one stop there was a Swede, a Norwegian, a German and us 2 Australians and we all talked English and drank a bottle of duty free Scotch.

We had 28C when we visited inside the Arctic Circle, don't let that fool you into thinking that the sea can be swum in. I made that mistake and took about a week for my testicles to drop from behind my ears - the water was 1mm cold!!!

Restaurant food we found to be very expensive and pretty ordinary - especially after French food. 

Buy a good quality road atlas that shows the C class roads so that you can avoid the E routes - not that they are busy.


----------



## suneye (May 8, 2018)

The distances are huge.  They take road safety very seriously so stick to the rules especially making sure you stop to let children cross - even if there isn't a crossing.  Any where along the coast is spectacular but you can't beat seeing it from the water, there are lots of local (bus type) ferries available so don't do the expensive tourist ones.  Be prepared for a big temperature change from the south to the north of the country.  My son lives there and I never tire of visiting but never been in the van so don't know about camping spots but there is a right to camp unlike here.  Alesund is worth a visit all built in art nouveau style.  I would say yes to swimming but only in a wet suit and watch out for jelly fish!   I'm off there at the end of May.


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 9, 2018)

activecampers said:


> You are right - no "follow" link - I rebuilt website a week or so ago and didn't put one in.  What sort of thing are you expecting?  RSS?  Proprietory?  (Edit:  Added RSS/Facebook/YouTube links  )



Just so I get an email when you’ve posted on your blog. We’ve limited data so rarely watch videos or YouTube. 

Another thought ... take spirits and wine boxes. I took a lot of tinned food and dried veg. But didn’t find prices as horrendous as 15 years ago, except booze. 

MHappy travelling


----------



## iampatman (May 9, 2018)

There’s some useful info here for you - 

Touring Norway in a Motorhome - Our Tour

I can’t find the link now but Jed the Spread from Campervan Culture posted a video diary of his trip to Scandinavia a year or so ago and that’s well worth digging out.

Pat


----------



## iampatman (May 9, 2018)

Found it,

Arctic Circle Film Series | CampervanCulture.com

Pat


----------



## Discokegs (May 9, 2018)

iampatman said:


> Found it,
> 
> Arctic Circle Film Series | CampervanCulture.com
> 
> Pat



I watched these last year, he had a great time and the views are spectacular. May also be info on them about the ferries as he uses them quite a bit towards the end.


----------



## Discokegs (May 9, 2018)

iampatman said:


> There’s some useful info here for you -
> 
> Touring Norway in a Motorhome - Our Tour
> 
> ...



Thats a great blog


----------



## activecampers (May 9, 2018)

Discokegs said:


> Thats a great blog



Yep.   Only one complaint - they refer to out blog as "We think they've stopped touring" lol - NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo!!! 

Used their route as a starting point of research.


----------



## jann (May 9, 2018)

There are plenty of picnic spots with water and toilet emptying points.Some areas you will have to travel a long way to find a camp site.Dont let your fuel tank get low because you can travel a long time to find another petrol station.
I presume you have set up a toll account by registering your credit card.

Stock up with food!!!!!


----------



## activecampers (May 9, 2018)

jann said:


> There are plenty of picnic spots with water and toilet emptying points.Some areas you will have to travel a long way to find a camp site.Dont let your fuel tank get low because you can travel a long time to find another petrol station.
> I presume you have set up a toll account by registering your credit card.
> 
> Stock up with food!!!!!



Food & boxes of wine noted (and started collecting)

But no, not set up toll account.  From research, it appears they just invoice you at home after a month or two (quite efficiently) - so I believe...?
That was for Norway, not sure about Sweden?


----------



## jann (May 9, 2018)

Last time we were in Norway we registered a credit card, but They will find you!!!!
Didn't come across any tolls in Sweden,other than the bridges
For any vehicle that is on the border line of 6 metres,see if you can get under by removing boxes or tow bars if not needed.The vehicles are measured electronically on the bridge crossings


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (May 9, 2018)

IJenk52 said:


> My two top routes, without travelling all the way up Norway:
> 
> 1) Drive up to Dalsnibba, a dead end road with a fantastic view at the end turning/parking area. Off route 63, about 15k SE of Geiranger, the village at the end of the Geiranger Fjord.
> 2) Drive the troll road – it’s on county road 63, between Romsdal Fjord and Valldal, about 10 miles south of Veblungsnes.
> ...



We were in Norway 2012 and thoroughly enjoyed it, both campsites and wilding. There were five cruises in Geiranger Fjord and our overwhelming memory was the smell of diesel. We didn't stay long!! Trollstiggen bends were not a problem until we came upon a large coach broken down on the widened crown of the bend with passengers milling about all over the road. This left a very tight corner on the inside of the bend which was a bit hair raising, but we made it. We bought a book before we went which was really useful - Motoring in Norway: Erling Welle-Strand. It's available on Amazon and has lots of route suggestions.


----------



## mossypossy (May 11, 2018)

Just bought the above mentioned book....£4.
Very good detail on actual routes. Will use it as a guide.


----------



## activecampers (May 11, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Just bought the above mentioned book....£4.
> Very good detail on actual routes. Will use it as a guide.



So have I   £3.30   Arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (May 11, 2018)

activecampers said:


> So have I   £3.30   Arriving tomorrow.



Hope you both find it as useful as we did.


----------



## activecampers (May 12, 2018)

chas17 said:


> Hope you both find it as useful as we did.



Thanks again for the tip - would never have seen it otherwise


----------



## GeoffL (Jun 2, 2018)

If you're going that far North, I recommend a trip along the Lofoten Islands. We did this for a fortnight a couple of years ago, staying in sjøhus, rorbuer etc. rather than a van. Once you're out of Harstad, it's spectacular scenery all the way. That said, dress up warm as we were there in July and the temperature was in single figures!


----------



## activecampers (Jul 28, 2018)

Just come back  from over 6 week trip, mostly wildcamping.
All good, and spectacular views.

Just don't mention the troll-road and troll-cliff.  Both on our must-see list.  And we were 10 miles away wildcamping on the Fjord but after a very very very windy night and bad nights sleep, we forgot...…   So we missed it and didn't realised till we were 100s of miles away.

Doh.

Pics and the like on blog.

Well worth doing the trip, not the most exciting in terms of things to do, but the scenery and nature was spectacular and pretty much continuous.


----------



## Donsider (Jul 28, 2018)

*great*

We were there years ago,never were in a site.Plenty petrol stations where you can top up with water and empty your toilet.
Park anywhere,roads ok most of the time,stock up.
Went to North Cape, a must,expensive to cross to there but it was aone off.
Came back,Lapland,Finland then Sweden and back to Norway.
When we did it we got home via a ferry from Bergen to Scrabster,Scotland.
That ferry is now no more.


----------

